# The edge of paradise - 50 Gallon



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

50 Gallon Tank (36" x 18" x 18")
192 Watts of 6700K CF
Lights are staggered:
96 Watts on for 7 hours and the other 96 Watts on for 8 1/2 hours
ADA Powersand and Amazonia substrate
CO2 injected via external diffuser
w/Didiplis diandra, java moss, Anubias nana, Blyxa
40+ Rasbora Harlequin, 12 Ottos, 15 Cories, 20+ Shrimp
KH = 4, GH = 7, PH = 6.5


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Awesome scape...incredible depth and beauty.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh geez I just bought some Didiplis diandra. How do you make that effect with the Didiplis diandra?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

You have to cut it really low the first time so that it branches and then grow it almost to the top and cut it again, but this time above the previous cut and so on and so on. This will allow it to get really thick and bushy.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah this is a really nice tank because of the depth. I really like this tank.


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice tank. The hardscape is awsome. To make it even more beutiful, I would trim better D. diandra to make some limited bushes and to clear the surface of the water, showing some background. I like the blyxas covered in moss but I don´t like them being exposed in the white sand. The area around them should be covered in moss too, but not too much so it won´t spoil the bare naked sand effect.

Regards,
André


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like it... Very lush thick growth, healty plants, very clean & clear.


----------



## b2au (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice. I have same tank, same light. and I always found it too small. You make the tank look so big.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

David-- PRIMO! Nice work man. ADA substrate coming through for you I see. 

Excellent use of limited species. Very pleasing.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

The ADA substrate system is amazing.


----------

